# Stopping to pick up my new 914c after work



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I love these days...

:banana::banana:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The rosewood is real dark, darker than you see in the pictures. The side wood is a little weird it has mahogony traits in it's appearance but it is cleary rosewood. (I like uniqueness) Tuners are all new designe this year and amazingly smooth and solid. Head stock is now gloss black instead of rosewood veneer. This year is the first year for Sitka for the top, and I could tell the difference right away in comparison to the model I played 4 months ago. The notes have more seperation not as much of that natural chorus thing going on. You can tell she will hold up just fine to heavier strumming if need be.

The guitar has good bottom end and is farely loud for a brand new 14 series. Cant wait to break her in.

The action is as low as my electrics right out of the box and it plays like butter.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

The wood grain on the back looks gorgeous. And I'm sure she'll sound even better with age. Congrats on a beautiful new axe :banana:.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

nice! what brand is that? martin, larivee?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> nice! what brand is that? martin, larivee?


Taylor :banana::banana:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

That is one sweet looking guitar Jeff. I'm actually thinking about selling my 612C and moving to the 900 series... gotta me thinking more than I want to ... this is going to cost me.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> That is one sweet looking guitar Jeff. I'm actually thinking about selling my 612C and moving to the 900 series... gotta me thinking more than I want to ... this is going to cost me.


Staying with 12 or moving up to 14?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I think I'd definitely move up to the 914ce if I could bear to sell my 612ce, but for me it's like giving up one of my kids - ok maybe not a kid, but a girlfriend at least... Tough choice.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Sweetness! Congrats Jeff.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations Jeff,...I love Taylors, ...just can't afford them...:smile:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Interesting little thing. The sticker inside actually says 914ce. Apparently when it's a 914c they don't give you a custom sticker because the 914c isn't an actual model. Silly if you ask me!!

Luckily I'm installing the K&K trinity system. So the e works for me. Drool


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

You know the GS series is an amazing guitar for the price. I bought the Rosewood/Spruce and it's wonderful. It beat the same combo Gibson Hummingbird hands down for about $1200 less. Beauty 914!


----------

